# agenda et ipodtouch



## ionajazz (15 Juillet 2010)

je suis à la recherche d'un assistant personnel qui pourrait remplacer mon palm (plus fabriqué actuellement)

sur le forum une personne m'a orienté sur ipod touch

quel est le nom de l'application sur l'ipod touch qui permet de fixer des rendez vous ??? 


merci d'avance


----------



## Sly54 (15 Juillet 2010)

Probablement iCal


----------



## GeorgeBT (16 Juillet 2010)

Salut
Plusieurs apps supplémentaires a part  Calendrier, qui est pré installé. 


http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/awesome-note-todo/id320203391?mt=8
http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/id302503702?mt=8
http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/delegate/id373741609?mt=8
http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/todo/id282778557?mt=8
http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/2do-a-stunning-to-do-list/id303656546?mt=8
http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/agendus-calendars-sync-tasks/id317983204?mt=8
http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/projects/id326488858?mt=8
http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/toodledo-to-do-list/id292755387?mt=8


A toi de choisir, parmis le milliers d'applications.


----------



## ionajazz (19 Juillet 2010)

merci beaucoup

pocket informant semble le plus proche de l'application palm

avez vous une préférence dans l'ensemble des applications que vous me citiez ??


merci beaucoup encore


----------



## jeanmidelamim (25 Juillet 2010)

J utilise un iPhone avec lequel je fais aussi mes comptes Grace a un tableur et je m'en sert aussi comme agenda pour entre autres, mes périodes de gaffes. Je crois avoir tout acheté sur l'appstore en matière d'agenda :-{ mais au final le meilleur reste CALENGO. Synchronisable, agréable et les alarmes fonctionnent très bien.  Enfin je te le recommande !!!


----------

